# Mavic DEEMAX



## fiveelements (15. Juli 2003)

was haltet ihr von diesem angebot?


----------



## fiveelements (15. Juli 2003)

sorry, hier gehts lang:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3616747365&category=9198


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

